
The Problem with Standardisation - ggeorgovassilis
https://blog.georgovassilis.com/2020/02/22/the-problem-with-standardisation/
======
ggeorgovassilis
> The first intuition behind this finding is that each dimension is not only a
> source of problems, but also a potential for optimisation. Once dimensions
> are reduced to a minimum (eg. no skill gap because of a single technology
> platform) all wiggle room for optimisations (eg. features missing from that
> single technology platform will be missing in all eternity) is gone, too.

